# Amazon Flex



## Chantelle

Hey! I am Chantelle out of Houston, TX. I signed up with Amazon last Monday and took the onboarding session Friday. My background came in this Tuesday and since I have seen the screen "There are no available blocks". Is there really any money in this business? How often do you all get blocks?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

They're like vultures in this gig economy you got to be quick my young padawan...


----------



## UberMeansSuper

I missed the orientation. Now they won't contact me. :-(


----------



## amalane

Can anyone give me the support number or url for the app? I attended the online session, downloaded app and setup the account. 2 days later my phone died and now I need to reinstall. HELP!!!


----------



## Chantelle

amalane said:


> Can anyone give me the support number or url for the app? I attended the online session, downloaded app and setup the account. 2 days later my phone died and now I need to reinstall. HELP!!!


I tried sending you a link to the app


----------



## amalane

Chantelle said:


> I tried sending you a link to the app


I don't see any link. Where did u send it??


----------



## Chantelle

amalane said:


> I don't see any link. Where did u send it??


Link App

Use the tiny url address and end it with this >> hbcs8cd


----------



## amalane

I tried that and it says it expired. I give up!


----------



## Chantelle

amalane said:


> I tried that and it says it expired. I give up!


Email them and explain what happened. amazonflex at amazon

They will not allow me to post links. So stupid.


----------



## observer

Chantelle said:


> Email them and explain what happened. amazonflex at amazon
> 
> They will not allow me to post links. So stupid.


I think you still have to get a couple "likes" to post links. It's to prevent spammers.

Here's your first "like".


----------



## UberMeansSuper

Chantelle said:


> Email them and explain what happened. amazonflex at amazon
> 
> They will not allow me to post links. So stupid.


I gave you a like, too. I know it can be frustrating.


----------



## Chantelle

observer said:


> I think you still have to get a couple "likes" to post links. It's to prevent spammers.
> 
> Here's your first "like".


Thank you.
[email protected]


----------



## limepro

Chantelle said:


> Hey! I am Chantelle out of Houston, TX. I signed up with Amazon last Monday and took the onboarding session Friday. My background came in this Tuesday and since I have seen the screen "There are no available blocks". Is there really any money in this business? How often do you all get blocks?


I just started this week, I am really enjoying it. This week total since Monday I have done 32 hours and took home $685 with tips. I'm taking weekends off, but yes you must be quick to pick up the extra shifts, I was able to pick up 10 hours today.


----------



## Chantelle

limepro said:


> I just started this week, I am really enjoying it. This week total since Monday I have done 32 hours and took home $685 with tips. I'm taking weekends off, but yes you must be quick to pick up the extra shifts, I was able to pick up 10 hours today.


Wow!! What days do they put out the blocks?? I still havent seen any and I have been checking ALL day!


----------



## limepro

Chantelle said:


> Wow!! What days do they put out the blocks?? I still havent seen any and I have been checking ALL day!


If you set your future availability, that comes out on Thursday. Everyday there may be blocks available that are added as needed and you just have to be first to take them.


----------



## Chantelle

limepro said:


> If you set your future availability, that comes out on Thursday. Everyday there may be blocks available that are added as needed and you just have to be first to take them.


Awesome. I have my availability set. Guess I will wait until Thursday to see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## observer

Chantelle said:


> Thank you.
> [email protected]


OK, found out the new member link posting rules.

1) Registered member for two days.

2) Two posts.

3) Two likes.

Welcome to the forum Chantelle.


----------



## Teksaz

I likes Chantelle


----------



## Chantelle

Teksaz said:


> I likes Chantelle


Lol


----------



## Gumdropp

Anyone having trouble picking up blocks after midnight for that day? It shows the block time but when I pick my blocks the screen disappears


----------



## Chantelle

Gumdropp said:


> Anyone having trouble picking up blocks after midnight for that day? It shows the block time but when I pick my blocks the screen disappears


I am still getting the message no blocks available! Ugh!


----------



## Electricifier

Gumdropp said:


> Anyone having trouble picking up blocks after midnight for that day? It shows the block time but when I pick my blocks the screen disappears


It means that somebody picked up that block seconds before you. I haven't seen the blocks come available after midnight for a while now, rather I have been seeing them come available prior to the blocks start time. I'm thinking that they have enough available drivers to pickup blocks that they are now becoming available based on real time ordering rather than Amazon trying to predict the delivery demand and stack drivers at the warehouse with no packages to deliver.


----------



## Michael Scarborough

Electricifier said:


> It means that somebody picked up that block seconds before you. I haven't seen the blocks come available after midnight for a while now, rather I have been seeing them come available prior to the blocks start time. I'm thinking that they have enough available drivers to pickup blocks that they are now becoming available based on real time ordering rather than Amazon trying to predict the delivery demand and stack drivers at the warehouse with no packages to deliver.


I think you're right. Also, if they are going to stack any drivers, it will probably be the temp drivers they contracted with INPAX, et al.


----------



## BlinkCute.com

Hey questions... I signed up for Amazon Flex about two weeks ago and still have not received any information about onboarding so I signed up again and still have not received any information. How did you guys sign up and what can I do to get started?


----------



## Electricifier

Signed up through their website in September and received an email to on-board in November. My wife signed up December 1st, and has yet to receive an email from them. I wish you luck, and even more luck getting hours when you do finally get to the on-boarding process.


----------



## Hhk

Got that email that everyone was talking about. Thanks for helping us "contractors". Our busy season is now over. I guess we were just there to help the other companies that already deliver for them.


----------



## SeattleUber

Amazon is one of the few companies that might be as bad morally as Uber...IC beware


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

SeattleUber said:


> Amazon is one of the few companies that might be as bad morally as Uber...IC beware


Amazon Flex started in Seattle first. What experience do you have with Amazon? Is it hard to get shifts?


----------



## SeattleUber

I talk w a ton of people on a regular basis that work there,have worked there, interact with its jackass employees in service industries etc... it is changing Seattle and not for the better...


----------



## AmyLuWho

Electricifier said:


> Signed up through their website in September and received an email to on-board in November. My wife signed up December 1st, and has yet to receive an email from them. I wish you luck, and even more luck getting hours when you do finally get to the on-boarding process.


I worked Thanksgiving weekend and haven't been able to get any hours since.


----------



## Seanebones

Can anyone send me the download link for driver app for flex. I accidentally factory reset my phone and have a shift in a couple of hours.


----------



## nighthawk398

Seanebones said:


> Can anyone send me the download link for driver app for flex. I accidentally factory reset my phone and have a shift in a couple of hours.


Doubtful, the links appear to expire after a couple of hours


----------

